# Game #1: New Orleans @ Phoenix



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Game one! Lets get this season of awesome going. Onward and upward. This team has a puncher's chance of wining it all. Ok a slim chance to none but it'll be fun.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Your optimism never dies lol.


Honestly, expect this team to be so bad. Finally.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns look slow. Hopefully lopez coming in will spark them. Good movement from lopez.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lopez and Morris look awesome.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns offense looks really rusty. The defense is looking better though.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Morris looks awesome. Nash is casually elite as well. Fair reason to be optimistic, I think.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Morris has looked solid except for one thing... do we really need a back up big to shoot threes when Frye sits? ugh.

Was Ronnie Price known for being a solid defensive player in Utah?

Lopez looks like he actually has improved. He isn't bobbling the ball tonight and is actually moving around with authority. Hopefully this is for real from him.


What I would like to see from this team this year:

-Marked improvement from Lopez, and Morris to show me something great.

- A lot of losses. (Sorry, but its true.) We need a HIGH draft pick. I read somewhere that the Suns positioned themselves for FA in 2012 to the tune of room for 2 max deals... I don't really think anyone finds us attractive at all, but I would like to see this team spend useful money again.. and with a stud in the draft, could possibly entice SOME bigger name guys.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Frye just lost his starting spot. Morris is really good defensively. Brown is a bonehead and telfair looks solid as pg. lopez may knock gortat out of the starting lineup too


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol lost to Hornets. 

Hopefully, this is what's to come.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Frye, dudley, brown, and hill combined for 9/35 from the field. I won't expect that to happen too often.

Dis, do you mean more L's or effort like tonight?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

L's.


It's time Sarver's been taught a lesson and this team has no hope whatsoever. Nothing to get excited about. We need to have a crash and burn season. Hopefully, get a high pick and brainwash some FAs here like chill said.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

A weird note that I just read, the Suns' starting 5 is the same one that finished last season. This is the first time that this has happened since 1991. How crazy is that?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm with you Dissonance. I want the Suns to just hit rock bottom this year. We need the pick and we need to be forced to rebuild since our F.O. doesn't seem to want to.

As for this game, Offensively we were HORRIFIC. Defensively we were average. Had some good moments but had plenty of bad ones as well. No real go to scorer is going to kill us this year.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> A weird note that I just read, the Suns' starting 5 is the same one that finished last season. This is the first time that this has happened since 1991. How crazy is that?


Embarrassing considering what we had going in 2004-05. Apparently everyone except our FO believes in continuity.


----------

